# Do you guys think this is a black mouth cur???



## Flak

What breed or breeds do you think this dog is? They are saying it's a black mouth cur mix about 3-4 months old. 


Thanks,
Flak


----------



## blackrose

Hard to tell from the picture, but I agree with a lady I was talking to the other day..."People say they have a Cur mix, or Whippet mix, or Ridgeback mix, or Plott Hound...what I want to know is how many Curs, Whippets, Ridgies, and Plotts you see running around unaltered breeding indrisciminatly!" 

So unless Curs are popular in your area, I'd be more inclined to say it is a Pittie/Lab mix.


----------



## Flak

Honestly I don't think I've ever seen a black mouth cur in my area, at the same time up until thinking about getting this little girl I've never heard about BMCs. They supposedly had her shipped up here from a kill shelter in Alabama, that shelter told them she is a black mouth cur mix per their Vet.

From the pictures we've seen lately I thought she looked more like a pit/lab mix as well, but as I've never heard of BMCs until now I just wanted to guage what others thought. My eyes are going cross eyed from all the pictures I've been looking at, petfinder is addictive.... just trying to find a permanent playmate for the goldendoodle.


Thanks,
Flak


----------



## Willowy

Since she's from Alambama, she could be a BMC....hounds of all kinds are more common in the South. But a Lab and/or pit mix is more likely----Labs and pits are the most common dogs in the U.S.

She's a cutie, no matter what breed she is!


----------



## Amber_Girl

It could be anything, really. It looks as if there may be some pit, though...


----------



## Mach1girl

I have seen this dog, actually there is a pair I do believe. This dog is cur. The ad is on just about every web site out there.


----------



## MyRescueCrew

Could possibly be Cur. Down here in the south, Curs are a much more seen breed than in other, more northern states. He has the body color, though so does plenty of other breeds, including labs.

This is a picture of a true BMC puppy:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images12/blackmouthcurmurffy003.JPG

Curs can come in many colors, the most popular being dark tan and light beige. They can also come in brindle, white, and black, though those colors are much more rare. 

I say your pup is most likely more lab/pit mix, or lab-mix mutt before I'd say it's got any Cur in it. This is because Curs are not nearly as common as other breeds, and most who own them keep a closer eye on them. It's far and few that you'll find any Curs running around as strays. It's about as rare as finding other uncommon breeds running as strays, like Afghan Hounds or Greyhounds.

For fool-proof breed information, have a DNA test done.


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey

Flak said:


> What breed or breeds do you think this dog is? They are saying it's a black mouth cur mix about 3-4 months old.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Flak


 
I dont know but it sure is cute!!


----------



## TheDogLuver90

Uh, not sure what a "cur" is. But it looks like a pittbull or a pitt mix.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Puppy is cute. I'd say it's a pit/lab mix. I would not guess black mouth cur...I don't see the black mouth feature in the puppy. Have you checked the inside of the mouth. In any case, the ears don't look like a hound...I'd say pit mix. 

Even though the ad says black mouth cur, doesn't mean anything really. The shelter's are just guessing too. And, it's easier to adopt out a black mouth cur than it would be a pit mix. They said my dog was an american bulldog mix...I don't think so. 

Cutie pie though!


----------

